# Disconnect to Disconnect



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You can use the disconnect as a jb --312.8


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Then I can splice in the disconnect, but obviously not to put 2 wires under the line side screw in disconnect #1. 

correct??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Spark Master said:


> Then I can splice in the disconnect, but obviously not to put 2 wires under the line side screw in disconnect #1.
> 
> correct??


You can if the lugs are rated for two wires however it is best to splice and be safe unless that info is available on the label.


----------



## Prometheus (Jul 16, 2012)

The conductors have to be the same size, and the same construction, (i.e., stranded with stranded, and solid with solid).


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I decided to feed from a 1900 box before both disconnects. much cleaner job. and there was no markings on the 1st disconnect, as to # of wires allowed on the line side.


----------



## Prometheus (Jul 16, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> I decided to feed from a 1900 box before both disconnects. much cleaner job. and there was no markings on the 1st disconnect, as to # of wires allowed on the line side.


Good choice! It usually take less time to do, than it takes to mull over the pros and cons of [possibly] shaving a corner.
It feels better, and it, generally, looks better...and now you can sleep easy.:thumbup:


----------

